# Lady's Last Retrieve...



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Heres a special mount that some of you may have seen at the taxi shows in S.D. or N.D. This was the last bird my 13 year ol' Lab retrieved before she passed away a couple of years ago. Been thinking of a way that I could honor her thousands of retrieves for me and this is what I came up with. Got some very nice hardware in both states to go with it! Thanks for Checkin' Out!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice work Rick!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I like it! I am also appreciative of the tribute to your dog. What a great way to remember her!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice Rick...as usual!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

very, very nice...

dang it, who poked me in the eye??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Where did you steal the sign from? 

Just kidding


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Where did you steal the sign from?
> 
> Just kidding


Out of your garage! j/k


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I appreciate the gesture, too. Having said farewell to one Lab, Matt, who went before his time (cancer at 8 years old) and with a 13 year old, Hale, who might be able to slog out one more year in the field with me, it's a bittersweet thing to see our canine friends and hunting partners age so swiftly and then pass on.

A friend took a nice photo of Matt with a couple of roosters and had it enlarged and framed as a gift to me. It has an honored place on the wall and reminds me daily of the great times Matt and I shared. Even my wife, who's not into seeing pictures of and mounted dead things on our walls, enjoys this photo.[/u]


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job and nice way to honor your dog.


----------

